# Found a box of flies



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

I found a really nice box of flies of special flies. PM me where and some important details. I know someone lost something special.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Green to you for doing the right thing.....loosing a favorite box like that would really, really hurt.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

It's a really nice box with some unique, at least to me, flies. I could definitely have fun with some of them, but it belongs with the maker and owner. If no one ever identifies them, I'll find some use for them. I'll definitely fish them. But there is blood, sweat and tears in this box. I can feel it. I feel like I have a piece of someone's heart.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Greenie for you...

richg99


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2015)

What is a greenie"?


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

It is a way of giving credit to a poster. Just check the green box in the corner of Karstopo's post. You will see. richg99


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2015)

Ahhhh I get it now -- I saw that green box and I clicked it once on some other thread but I had no idea it increased someone's "rep power".

Now I know why mine is so low :rotfl:


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

I lost a box with my flies in Matagorda by the river-mouth around 1989. Do they look old? There was a stringer of redfish and trout also and some A hole stole my surfboard around the same time.


----------



## Ripin' Lips (Jul 3, 2012)

not mine but I'd like to see these special flies once they have been returned. or you start chunking them


----------

